# tortuosity of the carotid vessels icd 9?



## Ms.M (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to code this icd 9?

 "tortuosity of the carotid vessels"


They did a carotid ultrasound.

thank you,


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 23, 2010)

447.1


----------



## boozaarn (Aug 24, 2010)

*i think*

That it is a congenital structure and there for is not coded.


----------

